# Decals



## Patrick Armer (Oct 28, 2015)

Does anyone know where I can find replacent decalls for my 1999 Rex Air class A motorhome


----------



## Cindy Hendricks (Oct 28, 2015)

Hello Patrick.  Welcome to the Forums here on RVUSA.com.  We get emailed about this a few times a year.  Have you tried this outfit:  http://www.rvdecal.com/ - I just went to Google and searched for "replacement decals for rv".  I hope that helps.

Cindy


----------

